# Contract Manufacturers



## luxe (Dec 28, 2010)

Are there any contract manufacturers in Southern California that can make and package bar soap by hand?  My soaps are complex with many steps to the packaging process so it is not just an ordinary project like a Dove bar, etc.

Please list any names and contact info if you have it.  Thanks!


----------



## normanm4 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Outsourcing production*

Definitey expensive to do stateside unless you can find someone on one of the forums to subcontract. You can outsource to china quite easily. A good place to start is http://www.globalsources.com/ . There are many suppliers with ratings to make your search easier. All the best,

Mike


----------



## madpiano (Apr 1, 2011)

why would anyone want to give even more jobs to chinese people in the current economic climate? Maybe she should have a call-centre in India as well? 

Grrrr.... :evil:


----------



## carebear (Apr 1, 2011)

madpiano said:
			
		

> why would anyone want to give even more jobs to chinese people in the current economic climate? Maybe she should have a call-centre in India as well?
> 
> Grrrr.... :evil:


Um, because work done overseas costs less in many cases. And high overhead is one reason businesses fail. 

When Americans start relishing paying higher prices, we can abandon having mfg and other jobs offshore. Until then, it is a business owner's right and responsibility to consider the option.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Try http://www.rainshadowlabs.com/


----------



## madpiano (Apr 10, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> madpiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But does it really cost less? Their hourly rate may be lower, but then you have to factor in transport, carbon foot print and import taxes, which are all very direct and visible. But what about the indirect costs? If you export that job to China, you don't create that job in your backyard. That means your taxes will have to pay for an unemployed person. This unemployed person gets less in state-handouts than a job would bring, so he/she doesn't spend much, which means that either they wont be able to buy from you (1 customer lost) or they wont be able to buy from other shops, which gives the other shops less profit and therefore they may have to let staff go and suddenly there are 2 unemployed people with less spending power...and round and round it goes. 

I think if you can't even afford the minimum wage of your country then it isn't time to outsource and if you only look at the direct costs, you are being very short-sighted.


----------



## TeriD (Feb 10, 2014)

*Looking for a contract manufacturer for Soap Bars in Southern California*

I would be interested in finding a seasoned  bar soap manufacturer in Southern California.

Thank you.
Kind regards,
Teri D.


----------

